# ATTENTION, people with anxiety & DP/DR



## Hue_Hefner (Feb 19, 2016)

If you're like me, the reason why you're still Depersonalized is because the anxiety is fueling it. You need to take MAGNESIUM GLYCINATE to recover faster. 70% of Americans are Magnesium deficient as it is and chronic stress & anxiety deplete the magnesium in your body. Magnesium deficiency can cause multiple issues including: Anxiety, Dizziness, Panic attacks, Fatigue, Difficulty swallowing, Poor memory, Confusion, Insomnia, Inability to learn, Weakness, Muscle cramps, Tremors, Nausea, etc. Sounds like a typical day suffering from anxiety and DP right? Magnesium Glycinate has a calming effect on the body, and sometimes referred to as Nature's tranquilizer. Now obviously this won't 'cure' you of DP BUT, if you eliminate or at least reduce your anxiety, it will lessen the DP and allow your mind to think about other shit besides "Oh my gosh, I don't exist! I feel like a robot in dreamworld!". This also won't work for everyone since everyone's different but at least give it a try. Do this in addition to exercise, healthy eating, distraction, abstaining from drugs and alcohol, etc. If you do decide to get some Magnesium, MAKE SURE IT'S MAGNESIUM GLYCINATE OR ELSE YOU'LL BE WASTING YOUR TIME. This is the one I ordered and it seems to work very well, plus it's affordable:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BD0RT0/ref=sr_ph_1_s_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1460518331&sr=sr-1&keywords=magnesium

On a side note, I'm not recovered yet but, some things I've realized that keep me in the DP cycle is trying to think my way out of it. Stop trying to fight it, i know the world looks bizarre but trying to think you're way out of it will only make you more anxious, ultimately making you more depersonalized. Also, put yourself into situations that make you uncomfortable everyday even if that just means going for a walk around the block or (assuming you have mild DP/DR) talking to that girl or guy that you like, otherwise you'll end up agoraphobic. Finally, sitting in your house all day long reading this forum won't lead you to recovery. This is something you need to give EVERYTHING you got, you're not gonna wake up one day after being house ridden for 6 months and say "I'm cured". Keep on fighting! Don't let this stupid disorder take over your life! Good luck on your recovery!


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad to hear this is helping you


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey, just to say I tried the magnesium and it amplified my anxiety and depersonalization to a really extreme level. It can do that to some people. If anyone tries it and starts to feel worse than I advise to stop taking it rather than continuing for longer. It left me in a really bad place.


----------



## Gazzy001 (Apr 2, 2016)

Great advice. I'll look it up. Thanks


----------



## Max XR (Apr 9, 2016)

Suppose it wouldn't hurt to give it a try.. again.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Gazzy001 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hmm can you take that with lexapro?


----------

